# How to replace brass blade holder on Columbia flat box



## bandito (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

Trying to replace the brass blade holder for my 12" Columbia flat box. I have all the shoes off but I cannot figure out how to insert the gasket for the blade holder. Does anyone know how this is done?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

bandito said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to replace the brass blade holder for my 12" Columbia flat box. I have all the shoes off but I cannot figure out how to insert the gasket for the blade holder. Does anyone know how this is done?


Hello Bandito, do you have the brass bar out and are trying to put the new one back in? If so the gasket should slide into the open slot on the rollface and the bar into the slots on the sideplates. This is probably easiest to discuss over the phone or skype. Call me if possible 1-800-663-5761 and I can walk you through it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

this is the greatest get help via Internet....:thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep, your right Joe , took Columbia less than 12 hours to redpond :thumbsup: way to go Aaron! What awesome support :thumbsup:


----------



## bandito (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually they were pretty fast. I called the 1-800 number that morning and got my answer. Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Works like a charm Mike!:yes:


----------

